# RIP salmonclubber



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2022)

Long time SMF & OTBS Member (OTBS #28) salmonclubber (Huey Simmons) as shook this mortal realm and has returned to his Maker.
Huey has been in the hospital and was discharged to return to his home and family. Huey passed over last night at home.

My prayers and condolences to his family and all his friends here at SMF.
In honor of Huey, give your loved ones an extra long hug.
Rest in Peice my friend, may you catch all the salmon you basket can hold.


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 9, 2022)

My prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 9, 2022)

Thoughts and prayer to Hueys family And friends. Sad to hear of the loss.   May he be free of pain now


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers for his family.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 9, 2022)

Sorry to hear, thoughts and prayers to family and friends.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 9, 2022)

Prayers of peace and comfort for the family. 

Keith


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 9, 2022)

RIP Sir. Thoughts and prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 9, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers for his loved ones

RIP Huey


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 9, 2022)

Did not have the privilege of knowing him, RIP Huey!  
Thoughts and prayers for his loved ones!


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 9, 2022)

That is very said to hear.... My prayers for his family...


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 9, 2022)

My families Prayers for his family and loved ones.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 9, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## negolien (Feb 10, 2022)

Fair winds and following seas Brother.....


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Feb 10, 2022)

Prayers to family and friends.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 10, 2022)

Prayers to the family.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 10, 2022)

Our heart and prayers go out to his family and friends

David


----------



## daveomak (Feb 10, 2022)

Condolences to his family, friends and loved ones..


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 10, 2022)

I never had the privilege of knowing Huey.  Sending prayers for his family.
Gary


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 10, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 10, 2022)

so sorry to hear this. Condolences to his family


----------



## unclejhim (Feb 10, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Long time SMF & OTBS Member (OTBS #28) salmonclubber (Huey Simmons) as shook this mortal realm and has returned to his Maker.
> Huey has been in the hospital and was discharged to return to his home and family. Huey passed over last night at home.
> 
> My prayers and condolences to his family and all his friends here at SMF.
> ...


RIP Huey


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2022)

Another Great Loss to the Smoking world, and all of Huey's loved ones!
I have always enjoyed his Smokes & postings.
Prayers sent.
RIP Huey.

Bear


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 10, 2022)

RIP. Thinking of his family and friends at this time of loss.


----------



## ronf (Feb 10, 2022)

Prayers sent


----------



## cmayna (Feb 10, 2022)

RIP Huey


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 11, 2022)

Very sad news.  Prayers for his Family and friends.


----------

